# E 61 Rebuild?



## sofaboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone

After 7 years away from operating espresso bars at festivals, Im back, and came across my lovely E61 in the shed.

I was going to sell her but now think I will try and get her going again. As I remember, she developed a hairline fracture in the boiler and had to be retired. Up till that point, I used her at major events such as Glastonbury where she would make up to 1000 shots a day.

She is gas powered with a small electrical requirement for valves.This was great when power was limited or had to be paid for by the KW!

As I remember its got 1964 stamped on the boiler

This was a most brilliant machine and could be fixed in the field with a few basic tools. Much less troublesome than other machines I since came to own.

My question is, does anyone know if its possible to get a recon boiler or get this one fixed. Does anyone know a tech that can work on this old beauty?

She may need a few parts - I cant quite see her properly due to the junk in the store room but I think the wrap around screen has cracked.

Is there a trade in spares for these? A Faema breakers yard?

All of a sudden I have become incredibly nostalgic not just for the machine but all the great memories of times at festivals.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## steve206 (Apr 24, 2012)

A bit more info about the machine might be needed? Make and model?


----------



## sofaboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Steve

It has a leak in the boiler. Can these be repaired or replacement ones purchased?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

You could try Mulmar for Faema parts


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

> It has a leak in the boiler. Can these be repaired or replacement ones purchased?


In order to comply with Uk Pressure System Regulations you could not simply repair the boiler without it undergoing specialist NDT (non destructive testing) this would simply cost way too much to considder.

Is the boiler pictured here the same as the one you need? http://www.espressoparts.co.uk/page.asp?b=Faema&p=99#diagram

If you do decide to give up on it then get in touch, i would love to take it off your hands!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The boiler crack should be brazeable by a competent engineering shop / welder....get a few quotes.

When the beast has been rebuilt & is up and running, a pressure test & certification shouldn't cost too much......ask around some independent coffeeshops whom they have used for their pressure test certs. (we charge £75 +Vat).


----------



## caffeinefix (Jul 10, 2012)

hi espressotechno, what exactly do you do for £75 - do you mean you assist at the inspection or are you a registered boiler inspector approved by the insurance companies? The regulations to my knowledge mean you must have a qualified independent inspector to pass the boiler and not someone who has worked on the machine. Do you take the liability for any damages should the boiler fail because if so i would like to get you to do boiler inspections for us...... I do boiler inspections with all the major insurers and they are very clear on the regulations. I don't mean to come across all high and mighty but I wouldn't be putting my neck on the line for it!


----------

